# eeePC und XP Installation



## v3rtex (27. Januar 2008)

Hoffentlich ist der Praxis Bereich Sonstige Hardware von mir richtig gewählt ^^


Eine XP Installation ohne Optisches USB Laufwerk hat so einige kleinere Probleme 

Mit meinem gestern erhaltenen eeePC will ich eine XP Installation vorführen.
 
Für alle die jetzt fragen warum ich XP auf dem eeePC installiere:  XP hat für mich einige Vorteile gegenüber Linux, darauf will ich aber nicht näher eingehen.




*Was brauch ich für die Installation?*


Natürlich einen eeePC  
Einen zweiten Rechner (wahlweise Notebook oder Desktop)
Windows XP CD natürlich  
USB Disketten Laufwerk (für Boot-, Format- und Partitionierungs Dateien)
USB Festplatte (für i386 Verzeichnis der XP CD)  

(für die beiden USB Geräte wäre theoretisch auch ein USB Stick mit 2 oder 4 GiByte möglich, mein Stick fand jedoch nie die Boot Dateien)

Für eine einfache Installation wenn möglich noch:

Windows 98 CD
In Win98 erstellte Startdiskette (gibts auch im Internet ---> Google)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Schritt 1  Boot Dateien (für Stick / Diskette) erstellen.*


Hier brauchen wir die Windows 98 CD und eine Windows 98 Startdiskette ( -> Google)
Es müssen alle Dateien von Windows 98 sein, sonst gibt es Fehlermeldungen während der Installation!
io.sys, msdos.sys und     command.com von der Win98 Startdiskette auf eine leere Diskette / Stick     kopieren. (Optional Startdisketten über Google suchen)
format.com,     smartdrv.exe, xmsmmgr.exe (von der Windows 98 CD) und  
xfdisk.exe sowie     xfdisk.ini (von http://www.mecronome.de/xfdisk/files/xfd093en.zip)
ebenfalls auf diese     Diskette / Stick kopieren.
Das i386 Verzeichnis     der XP CD auf den Stick oder eine Festplatte kopieren (ca 400-500     MiByte groß, in meinem Fall eine USB Western Digital mit 250     GiByte)
*Schritt 2  DOS booten

*1. Diskette / Stick /     Festplatte vor dem Einschalten schon einstecken
2. eeePC starten und mit     F2 das BIOS aufrufen
3. Unter Advanced     OS Installation auf Start stellen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​4. Nun in den Boot     Bereich wechseln, und unter Boot Settings Configuration  Quick     und Quiet Boot auf Disabled stellen.
Diese Einstellung zeigt     die normalen BIOS Tests an und führt den Speichertest aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​5. Jetzt die Hard     Disk Drives so einstellen, dass die eeePC Festplatte     (SiliconMotion) an erster Stelle steht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​
6. Anschliessend unter     Boot Device Priority den Stick / das USB Disketten Laufwerk an     1.Stelle und die eeePC Festplatte an 2. Stelle eintragen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​ 7. Unter Exit mit     Save and Exit (oder so ähnlich) die Änderungen speichern     und neustarten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​8. Beim Booten ESC     drücken, um das Boot Menü aufzurufen.
Dort angelangt, das USB     Disketten Laufwerk / den Stick mit den Win98 Daten (format, command,     ...) auswählen und bestätigen.
Bei mir ist es das NEC USB Laufwerk im Bild





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

9. Nun wird DOS gebootet     (Hier werden zwar bei mir 2 fehlende Dateien angezeigt, jedoch     werden diese nicht benötigt)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​10. Mit dem Befehl dir     checken ob die Dateien auch alle enthalten sind.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​ 
*Partitionieren und Installieren*

Mit xfdisk das     Partitions Programm starten, dort mit Enter sowie im erscheinenden     Menü Delete die Partitionen löschen, und im kompletten     unformatierten Bereich (ca 3,7 GiByte) wieder mit Enter eine     Partition erstellen. So müsste es dann aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​2. Mit F3 das Programm     verlassen und die Frage auf das Schreiben bestätigen. Hiermit     wird nun die neue Partition erstellt.

 3. Im Stick / Disktten     Verzeichnis Format C: eingeben und die SSD wird formatiert.
Laufwerksbezeichnung kann     man am Ende eingeben oder auch leer lassen.

 4. Anschliessend copy     xfdisk.exe C: und copy xfdisk.ini C: eingeben.  
So werden die beiden     Dateien auf das frisch formatierte Laufwerk C kopiert.
Mit C: nach     Laufwerk C wechseln und dort xfdisk /mbr eingeben.
Dabei wird der Master     Boot Record gelöscht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​5. Nun wieder zurück     auf den Stick / die Diskette wechseln und folgende Kommandos     ausführen:

 xmsmmgr
smartdrv

 Danach noch zum     Datenträger mit dem I386 Ordner wechseln (Bei mir D, mit cd     i386 in den Ordner wechseln und durch winnt das Kopieren     starten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​
6. Nun nur noch im Setup     den Ordnerpfad des i386 Ordners bestätigen und die Anweisungen     befolgen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2008)

Hui, gut dokumentiert.

Vom Usb-Stick booten, das ist so eine Sache. Wollte mal ein Mini-Knoppix vom Stick booten - ohne Erfolg. Warum auch immer, das Mainboard diesen Stick nicht mal erkennen. Unter Windows XP kein Thema, nur seitens des Bios' gab's Probleme.

Hat der eeePC eigentlich starke Leistungseinbußen gegenüber dem installierten Linux OS?


----------



## Player007 (27. Januar 2008)

Eig. müsste es doch auch gehen, wenn man ein externes DVD-Laufwerk nimmt und dadrüber XP installiert oder?

EDIT: Habs gerade oben gesehen^^ (Zitat von v3rtex:"Eine XP Installation ohne Optisches USB Laufwerk hat so einige kleinere Probleme")

Naja ich mach das wenn schon mit Laufwerk, das hier ist mir zu aufwendig.
Aber sonst voll in Ordnung


----------



## schneiderbernd (27. Januar 2008)

wirklich schön besc beschrieben,klasse! Wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2008)

v3rtex schrieb:


> 5. Nun wieder zurück auf den Stick / die Diskette wechseln und folgende Kommandos ausführen:
> 
> xmsmmgr
> smartdrv


Das macht man  am besten anders: 
Device=A:\Himem.sys /testmem:off

in die Config.sys auf der DOS Diskette...
Smartdrv braucht man eigentlich nicht.

Ansonsten würd ich noch nLite empfehlen, um noch das eine oder andere was man nicht braucht zu entsorgen, da der Platz auf der HDD ja recht beschrängt ist...


----------



## Shady (27. Januar 2008)

@v3rtex: Ich würde sagen, hier gehört allgemein ein Testbericht geschrieben. Was hätte besser gemacht werden können, was ist gut, wie sieht es bei der täglichen Arbeit mit komfort aus usw, usw. Hab zwar schon paar Sachen zu gelesen, aber mehr ist besser...


----------



## v3rtex (27. Januar 2008)

Kommt in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## Shady (28. Januar 2008)

v3rtex schrieb:


> Kommt in den nächsten Tagen



Ah, das ist super. Freu mich drauf. 
Wollte mir eig. auch eins holen, aber da in den nächsten Wochen was sehr viel größeres ansteht, hab ich nicht mal genug für das Teil. 
Viel Spaß erstmal damit, wirst sicher haben.


----------



## area50 (28. Januar 2008)

es gibt auch einfachere möglichkeiten, ich hab xp einwandfrei per usb stick installiert.


----------



## Henner (29. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön gemacht!
Wenn ich ein wenig abschweifen darf: Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit XP auf dem Eee-PC? Laufen Videos ruckelfrei? Wir hatten damit einige Probleme, während unter Linux alles flüssig abspielbar ist.


----------



## area50 (29. Januar 2008)

auf meinem eee mit 900mhz laufen sogar 720p h264 videos ruckelfrei, cpu last liegt zwar bei 100% abe sie laufen einwandfrei. ich bin echt begeistert von der leistung her. ich bin immoment am testen welche games einwandfrei laufen unter xp.


Anleitung für eine auflösung von 800*600 oder höher ohne scrollen:

1. das Paket Runterladen und entpacken: Klick

2. Den Grakatreiber über Systemsteuerung-Software deinstallieren.

3. neustarten

4. win2k_xp142550_MODDED_INF.zip installieren

5. neustarten

6. Start - Ausführen - msconfig - Systemstart- AsTray haken entfernen

7- neustarten

8. EEEPC_RESV1 programm starten und auf 800*600 klicken. es gehen auch höhere auflösungen aber die machen kein sinn weils 1. zu klein wird und 2. unschärfer wird.

*Auf eigene Gefahr*


----------

